# Stolen RZR in NC possibly in VA now



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Passing this along. East coast members be on the lookout. Last spotted on hwy 95 going towards VA.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

That should be easy to spot on the road.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Yeah it's very eye catching. Hope they haven't already stripped it down..


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Well they actually found it! The guys that took it tried to trade it for a racing 4 wheeler or something and when the guy said he wanted to run the VIN they bolted and left it behind. He called police and confirmed it was stolen.


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

Glad he got it back.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Good deal.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

Good to hear


----------



## Codeman350ss (Oct 26, 2012)

Awesome luck. Around my neck of the woods if someone stills an atv/utv, its usually never seen again.


----------

